# Anyone Here Remember Minks Model Raceway?



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang :wave: 
Does anyone here remember Minks Model Raceway on Monroe St. in Bloomington, IL.? Thats where I got my "introduction" to this great hobby. That was back in 1965. They had 3 1/24 tracks, a 1/24 Drag Strip and a big HO layout (8 lane, If my memory serves me). The last time I was there was in 1980, and it was still open then. They had a parts room that was crammed with rtr cars and parts for all scales. If anyone knows if its still open, let me know, as I'd love to go back there again soon. I still have my "Hoffman built" box with the Minks Plaque on the front. Thanks.


Larry


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Larry,

Smartpages search (yellowpages) shows that there is still a Mink's Model Raceways at 109 W.Monroe st. in Bloomington...


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes i do ,,, Its still open about 1 mile away, I havent been there in a year or so, so Im unsure of what tracks are there, If you come up, let me know your more then welcome to swing by an hot lap on my track


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

BTW its Minks Memorial raceway now


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Guys :wave: 
Thanks for all the info! I was just havin some "slot flashbacks" today, and wondered if the place was still going. And thanks for the invite GW, I'll take ya up on it when we get up there, just not sure yet when that will be.


Larry


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Gw, Is THAT your track???? I am suitably impressed! WOW! I would love to get some hot-laps on that one m'self! :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

That be mine  , anytime Joe, anytime


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

I remember that place. Was there a couple of times in the late '70s and early '80s. I had bought several boxes of Lancer HO bodies the times I visited.


----------

